# That nasty banana skin!!!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got to rant!

Yesterday morning Elza found a blackened rotten banana skin and ate the lot... 
By afternoon my partner said she had loose stools. So last night I got back from work and took her out for a peepoo break at half 11 and she had runny stools. 
I went to bed and hear her crying at 2am... Figured she needs to go out... Didn't even make it around the corner she did her business right in front of our house... Watery as ****! :-[
So I go back to bed again, hoping this might be it. Nope! 3 am she's vomiting. Got up, had a look at it and could see the rotten banana in it along with her last meal!  
Had to send her away, she almost ate it again... 
So finally going back to bed again I'm hoping I can get some sleep finally. Then I woke up after having a terrible nightmare! Couldn't settle after that... Finally my other half came home from his nightshift so I managed to get a hug and that helped me a bit. 
But I'm up now, gotta go to work. I'm knackered and can feel a headache is building up. This day is not gonna be fun. 



Have you had a night like this?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah Adrino - that is a tough one  Hope you and Elza are feeling better now.

Has anyone any suggestions on how you can train a Vizsla not to eat things when out walking. Mine will eat anything and it is just a matter of time before he is sick too.

He is really good if I see him look at something or starting to eat something whilst out, I tell him to leave it and that is that, but you don't always see what they are sniffing at and they are so fast.

Any suggestiions would be very welcome.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Yikes...sorry for such a crummy night. Hope you can squeeze in a nap after work.  Hope Elza is feeling better soon too.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry for Elza not feeling well, hope she recovers quickly.

Miley had nasty bloody diarrhea few months ago and since then she became a very finicky eater. Even she doesn't accept treats from people in the park. Last time she didn't eat a piece of ham my friend gave her.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh, that is awful! So sorry to hear. Hope Elza is feeling better soon.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We had a similar night about 3 months ago after Haeden stole a whole grilled chicken tender off of my parent's table while we were eating. He didn't chew it- just right down the gullet. Later that night he chewed quite aggressively and ate a few larger pieces of his nylabone (which he is no longer allowed to have any of). All of this culminated into a night of ****. We were up with him vomiting every 30 minutes from 2am until we went to work. What's worse is he felt like he was in trouble when he would vomit so then he would put his tail between his legs and sit on the floor sulking. All of it was heartbreaking and exhausting. The joys of having a pup, huh?

The only thing I've been able to use successfully to stop him from taking food or picking something up on walks is his spray bottle. At this point by just saying "do you want sprayed?" he will back off of whatever it is he has his eye on.

Hope Elza starts feeling better soon. Maybe a little chicken/rice might help her stomach toughen up in the mean time?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've had a few like that. :
Get some sleep tonight.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks all! I've got less than 2 hours to go at work so its almost over. : 
I didn't feed her this morning to give a rest to her belly, hopefully that helps. She still had the runs on our walk but seemed happy as ever. 

Unfortunately she will eat anything that is food wherever she finds it. She never had the chance to steal anything at home but outside on walks she's very food driven. She tries to get into other owners pockets if she smells food! :-X 
She will pick up and eat anything... I'm just worried one day she will find something poisonous. 

The leave it command will not work outside, most of the time she's too far from me to say it or if she's close by she will run away from me. 
The spray bottle wouldn't work because of the distance but thanks for the idea.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Adrino - glad to hear Elza is feeling better, hopefully you will get a good night rest!

"Leave it " or Drop it" commands are very important, sometimes you need to start over... Sorry - it's probably not what you want to hear.

When Elza will master the command at home, you can start teaching her outside, hopefully with no or little distraction. Elza should be on a long lead, so when she tries to run away, you can correct her _every time_.

Elza will figure out she can not get her way, and will obey the command


----------

